# Plastic Storage Tubes for Crankbaits



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can buy some clear plastic storage tubes for storing crankbaits? I would like to buy long lengths of tube and caps so I can cut them to custom lengths. The only sources I could find on the net sell wholesale in large quantities only. Thanks.

Andy


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Andy
Check my buddy Ole Pete he has the boxes and tubes that I use.
I think you may have seen them although it was dark. He will be at our upcoming show.
DC


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Did you try these guys?

http://www.cleartecpackaging.com/sealed_bottom_tubes.asp


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

goolies said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy some clear plastic storage tubes for storing crankbaits? I would like to buy long lengths of tube and caps so I can cut them to custom lengths. The only sources I could find on the net sell wholesale in large quantities only. Thanks.
> 
> Andy


Try Lowes and go to the lighting Dept. They sell 4' plastic tubes that cover flourescent lights...you can get them in two different widths.


----------



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

what diameter? have you checked out the clear plastic covers they sell for flouresant tubes. Lowes sells them and caps too. i think they are about 1 1/2" dia.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm thinking I might want a couple of sizes between 1" and 2" diameters. I'll try Lowes.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Those Ole Pete's tube boxes are GREAT. I need to pick up a couple more at the show Larry...


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I've got one of the "Special Mate" crank boxes. Holds 120 baits. A little pricey, but all the baits are at your fingertips, easy to see, and keep the hooks from getting tangled.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Andy I saw those Ole Pete boxes and tubes that Larry had. They looked great.


----------



## ou_bird (Apr 22, 2004)

I use a Special Mate box for my reef runners.. It holds 120 of them and they stay tangle-free. I picked mine up at Erie Outfitters.

jay


----------

